# I want to buy a new desktop computer in the next 90 days



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I cannot build a computer myself, and I don't want to go the Apple route....

My budget is between $999-$1,500 for a new desktop computer only, keeping my old monitor....

Would like to do some moderate gaming with it.Play new games at medium settings....

I figure Black Friday, Cyber Monday, or right before/after Christmas for the best deals....

Am waiting for the new pre-Christmas models to come out, along with Consumer Reports and others electronic buying guides/recommendations....

Any suggestions or advice is welcome, like I said probably looking at Black Friday/ Cyber Monday as my buying window, can buy earlier or later though....

Thanks, Dave....


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

You'll easily be able to play new games, maybe even at Ultra. What you should do is try find a company which builds a pc for you, rather than getting a prebuilt if you don't want to watch videos on how to put it together. I wouldn't know what websites do that though.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I was looking at a couple of models initially, a Dell desktop from Costco and one from Digital Storm.
I have heard good and bad things about Digital Storm, am kind of wary of them.Costco gives you a 90 day return on their computers, limited selection, and an extra year of 'Concierge Service' which I have heard is not too great.Still if the computer works for 90 days without a problem, then hopefully it would stay good.Have also heard good things about Lenovo computers....

Consumer Reports should have a 'Holiday Buying Guide', will be curious what they recommend.But their choices are slim, and the models are quickly out of date.Store brand computers are poor, I know the Dell will come with a lousy/underpowered PSU.Still there is a Costco right near me to return it to if there is a problem, and a 90 day return window including the cost of shipping is the best return policy there is....

Building a computer is absolutely not an option for me.Don't have the time, the space, or the technical skills.Tried to replace a memory stick in a computer once, and screwed everything up badly.I have zero mechanical skills!

Digital Storm sells custom built computers....

They seem to have some shady business practices though, and terrible customer support....

Even if they have a good reseller rating and BBB score....

These are the models that Digital Storm offers:

You have to buy their pre-configured selections.They charge you fifty bucks extra for labor if you want to change any of the component choices....

http://www.digitalstorm.com/desktops.asp


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

http://www.costco.com/Dell-XPS-8900...Graphics-|-Windows-10.product.100224892.html#

$1,199.99 After $300 OFF at Costco through 11/30/15

*Dell XPS 8900 Desktop | Intel Core i7 | 2GB Graphics | Windows 10*

Features:
Dell Wireless-AC 1560 + Bluetooth® 4.0, HDMI

*Processor & Memory:*


Intel® Core i7-6700K Processor 4.0GHz
24GB DDR4 RAM
*Drives:*


2TB 7200RPM SATA Hybrid Drive
DVD-RW (Writes to DVD/CD)
*Operating System: *


Microsoft® Windows 10
*Graphics & Video:*


2GB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750Ti Graphics
*Communications:*


Dell Wireless-AC 1560 + Bluetooth® 4.0
Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN
*Audio:*


Integrated 7.1 with Waves MaxxAudio® Processing
*Keyboard & Mouse:*


Dell Wired Multimedia Keyboard & 6-Button Laser Mouse
*I/O Ports & Slots:*


6x USB 3.0
4x USB 2.0
Multi-Media Card Reader
*AVI Ports:*


Combination headphone / microphone jack
RJ-45
HDMI
Display Port


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey !, for 1500$ you can get a very good computer. If you cannot build a computer by yourself there is tons of tutorials on internet.
It's pretty simple to build one.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

*https://www.digitalstorm.com/configurator.asp?id=1283286

$1,349

Chassis*
Chassis Model: Pre-built Digital Storm VANQUISH 4 - Level 3

*Core Components*
Processor: Intel Core i5 6600K 3.5GHz (Codename Skylake) (Unlocked CPU) (Quad Core)
Motherboard: ASUS/GIGABYTE (Intel Z170 Chipset)
System Memory: 8GB DDR4 2666MHz Digital Storm Certified Performance Series
Power Supply: 750W EVGA/Corsair

*Storage / Connectivity*
Optical Drive: DVD-R/RW/CD-R/RW (DVD Writer 24x / CD-Writer 48x)
Storage Set 1: 1x SSD (250GB Samsung 850 EVO)
Storage Set 2: 1x (1TB Seagate (7200 RPM) (64MB Cache)
Internet Access: High Speed Network Port (Supports High-Speed Cable / DSL / Network Connections)

*Graphics / Multimedia*
Graphics Card(s): 1x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 4GB (Includes PhysX)
Sound Card: Integrated Motherboard Audio

*Digital Storm Engineering*
Extreme Cooling: AIR: Stage 1: High Performance Cooler with Large Fan and Copper Pipes
H20 Tube Color: - Not Applicable, I do not have a FrostChill or Sub-Zero LCS Cooling System Selected
Chassis Fans: Standard Factory Chassis Fans
Internal Lighting: Remote Controlled LED Lighting System (Multiple color options and lighting effects)

*Digital Storm TwisterBoost Technology*
Boost Processor: Overclock CPU 4.4GHz (Extreme Performance)

*Software*
Windows OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Home (64-Bit Edition)
Recovery Tools: Windows Recovery Toolkit (Bundled with Windows CD)
Virus Protection: FREE: McAfee AntiVirus Plus (1 Year Service Activation Card) (Not Pre-installed) ($35 Value)

*Accessories / Goodies*

*Customer Care*
Priority Build: Ship Within 5 Business Days After Order Is Successfully Processed
Warranty: Life-time Expert Care with 3 Year Limited Warranty (3 Year Labor & 1 Year Part Replacement)


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

The Digital Storm's NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 4GB graphics card blows away the Dell's 2GB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750Ti graphic card which is already antiquated....

And the rest of the components in the Dell computer are going to be equally as cheap and shoddy....

The mobo, the PSU etc....

The Dell computer does come with a nice CPU and lots of memory....

It looks like the graphics card on the Dell is a deal breaker though....

Have to keep looking....

Hopefully new models and deals will be rolling out in a few days....

The holiday sales deals should be beginning soon....


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

You are almost always going to get ripped off with a pre-built PC. Once I've saved up, I'm gonna try and build one myself.

I'm not the most knowledgeable guy with this, but 24GB of RAM seems like _total_ overkill. Hell, even 16GB does.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> You are almost always going to get ripped off with a pre-built PC. Once I've saved up, I'm gonna try and build one myself.
> 
> I'm not the most knowledgeable guy with this, but 24GB of RAM seems like _total_ overkill. Hell, even 16GB does.


 I think 16 is reasonable. It might be overkill for most people but when it comes to a core component like RAM, I'd much rather have way too much than hit my head every now and then when I'm not expecting it.

I've got 6 gigs. It's the only thing other than my APU that came with the storebought PC I bought a few years back. I pretty much rebuilt everything else. I think the RAM is probably not that great but my PC runs OK most of the time. I would buy 16 gigs of quality RAM right now if I had the money. That's money that will be well spent.

Really, the nice thing about PCs these days is if you have a thousand bucks to spend, you will have a pretty nice system that will probably handle just about anything you can throw at it. Although games can be tricky. I'm not a gamer. When you start messing around with games that need a powerful GPU, it gets a little tricky.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

WinterDave said:


> I cannot build a computer myself


I didn't make it past here, because that's totally untrue.

If you don't WANT to, that's different, and I can understand. Last time I bought a desktop as a unit though (what I use for gaming) I was pretty disappointed with the quality under the hood, and have since replaced every thing in it except the mobo, processor, and chassis.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

That Costco Dell sounds sweet, 24 gigs of ddr4, wow that thing must really cook. Costco also gives you 2 years warranty for free. I had a laptop that crapped out and I waited till month 24 to get it fixed and Costco concierge services stepped up and helped fix it.

I'm interested in the new 4K monitors and how PC video cards and games will handle that resolution. I recently bought an HP desktop from Costco because it was cheap ($500) and had 6gb ddr3 and usb 3.0 ports. But I didn't noticed until I got home that it has an external power supply. I almost returned it, but decided to give it a shot and it works pretty good. I also bought a 5tb external Seagate hard drive with usb 3.0 to put my mp3 collection on. I use another desktop for games with 2 pcs and 2 monitors (22" led) on my desk, I use a KVM switch just for sharing the mouse and keyboard.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

sabbath9 said:


> That Costco Dell sounds sweet, 24 gigs of ddr4, wow that thing must really cook. Costco also gives you 2 years warranty for free. I had a laptop that crapped out and I waited till month 24 to get it fixed and Costco concierge services stepped up and helped fix it.
> 
> I'm interested in the new 4K monitors and how PC video cards and games will handle that resolution. I recently bought an HP desktop from Costco because it was cheap ($500) and had 6gb ddr3 and usb 3.0 ports. But I didn't noticed until I got home that it has an external power supply. I almost returned it, but decided to give it a shot and it works pretty good. I also bought a 5tb external Seagate hard drive with usb 3.0 to put my mp3 collection on. I use another desktop for games with 2 pcs and 2 monitors (22" led) on my desk, I use a KVM switch just for sharing the mouse and keyboard.


I was going to say something similar. That Costco one is not a bad price though, that CPU alone is going to cost $300+

Edit - Damn $365 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012M8LXQW


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

senkora said:


> I didn't make it past here, because that's totally untrue.
> 
> If you don't WANT to, that's different, and I can understand. Last time I bought a desktop as a unit though (what I use for gaming) I was pretty disappointed with the quality under the hood, and have since replaced every thing in it except the mobo, processor, and chassis.


The problem I have is about a month after I make one they come out with new stuff and I get annoyed I couldn't make it with that instead. For 2-3 grand now you can make a seriously nice system.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think 16 is reasonable. It might be overkill for most people but when it comes to a core component like RAM, I'd much rather have way too much than hit my head every now and then when I'm not expecting it.


Its mostly helpful for stuff like zip/unzip huge files or video encoding. Most games won't max that out but always better to have too much. When I build a system depending on price I'll put in more every time.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I am not a big fan of store bought computers but Costco offers a 90 day return on their computers, including the cost of shipping and handling, and a second year under warranty....

By going from $1,199 to $1,399, I upgrade the memory from 24GB to 32GB, perhaps upgrade the PSU, gain a 256 GB SSD, and most importantly, upgrade the GPU from a 2 GB GeForce GTX 750Ti to a 2 GB GeForce GTX 960 which is supposed to be significantly better than the 750 Ti.Would like to get a 4 GB GTX 970 but that is not going to happen for $1,399....

The main thing is that I gain 8GB more RAM, a 256 GB SSD, a Blue-ray DVD player, and most importantly a decent GPU....

And if there is any problem with it in the first 90 days, I return it to Costco for free: no shipping and handling, no restocking fee etc. Hard to go wrong with that deal....


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

http://www.costco.com/Dell-XPS-8900...ay-Player-|-Windows-10.product.100232616.html

$1,399.99 After $400 OFF

Dell XPS 8900 Desktop | Intel Core i7 | 2GB Graphics | Blu-ray Player | Windows 10 Dell Wireless-AC 1560 + Bluetooth® 4.0, HDMI

*Processor & Memory:*


Intel® Core i7-6700K Processor 4.0GHz
32GB DDR4 RAM
*Drives:*


2TB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive + 256GB Solid State Drive
Blu-ray Player (Reads BRD, Writes to DVD/CD)
*Operating System: *


Microsoft® Windows 10
*Graphics & Video:*


2GB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 Graphics
*Communications:*


Dell Wireless-AC 1560 + Bluetooth® 4.0
Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 Connector)
*Audio:*


Integrated 7.1 with Waves MaxxAudio® Processing
*Keyboard & Mouse:*


Dell Wired Multimedia Keyboard & 6-Button Laser Mouse
*Ports & Slots:*


6x USB 3.0
4x USB 2.0
HDMI
Multi-Media Card Reader
Display Port
Combination headphone / microphone jack
*Additional Information:*


Dimensions: 16.0" x 7.3" x 17.5"


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Go on Ebay an type in "Barebones computer" Its a company that lets you pick an choose the parts/case you want an they build you the computer for you at a good price with warranty.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

The Digital Storm seems much more balanced for gaming. Dell have too much ram and not enough graphics, they just put tons of ram in it as a commercial argument, totally useless.


----------



## davidc (Nov 20, 2008)

You want a 4gb graphics card. The 4gb 970 is a lot better than a 2gb 960. 
Most games aren't limited by the CPU or system ram and won't be for the foreseeable future (~5 years). 
Wouldn't get a computer now without an SSD.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

The Digital Storm has better components but I don't trust the company.Complaints of terrible customer support and how they charge you 4.5% to cancel/change an order less than 24 hours after you place it, before its ever scheduled to be built.

Any problems and you have to ship the computer each time to California.

The $1,399 Dell from Costco with the 32 GB DDR4 RAM, 2 GB GTX 960, 2 TB hard drive and 256 GB SSD retails on the Dell website for $1,999.

Even the computers from Barebones Computers on E-bay didn't come with as much as the Dell does for that price.

I don't see a better deal coming along, even on Black Friday/Cyber Monday.

Worst case scenario is that I return the computer to a nearby Costco for a complete refund up to 90 days after purchase.

I would prefer better quality components and GPU in a perfect world.

I just want a computer that can do a lot of things including playing new games decently well.

I'm hoping that the GTX 960 can do that well enough for a single 19 inch monitor with a new game on medium settings.

For price, features, and ease of return in case of problems, I just don't see an alternative at this point.

I will probably be buying this computer in less than 24 hours, so if anyone has input for or against it, or alternative choices, please speak up soon!

Thanks, Dave


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

You could always try another company that lets you build your own pc, chose the same specs as the digital storm, and compare the prices. In any case the 960 will be enough for new games on medium and probably high too, but the 970 has a much better ratio in terms of quality/price. It's just a better card overall. If you think the dell is really a good deal you always have the possibility to upgrade the card later though.


----------



## joolz (Aug 28, 2015)

WinterDave said:


> http://www.costco.com/Dell-XPS-8900...Graphics-|-Windows-10.product.100224892.html#
> 
> $1,199.99 After $300 OFF at Costco through 11/30/15
> 
> ...





WinterDave said:


> *https://www.digitalstorm.com/configurator.asp?id=1283286
> 
> $1,349
> 
> ...


24/32 gigs of RAM is ridiculous. Most games aren't even that large on your hard drive in their entirety.

I've got "Outlast" sitting at 3.48 GB, "The Vanishing of Ethan Carter" at 11.3, and "Alien Isolation" at 23.7. The latter would never use that size in RAM however.

8 gigs should be good enough, and when it isn't, RAM is the easiest and cheapest thing to upgrade. You can just buy 8 gigs more for $50.

The GeForce GTX 750Ti is not a good investment, obviously. The GTX 970 is quite the wallet-breaker. I play the newest games on the highest graphics settings on the 950, which is better performance per dollar.

EVGA/Corsair make some shoddy power supplies, but I can't make any recommendations without knowing the exact model.

I'd scale back on the PSU wattage and MAYBE even the CPU/motherboard to an LGA 1150 option if it meant getting a sufficient SSD. The i5 6600K is a nice future-proof selection though.

In the end you're not going to get the best bang for your buck unless you do a custom build. Even if you can't/don't want to assemble it yourself, a good computer hardware shop will offer the option of assembly when you purchase the components for a small fee.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for all of the replies and input!! Dave :group

I decided to order the Dell computer from Costco....

It is $400-500$ cheaper than the exact same model from Dell or BestBuy....

I don't think that I am going to find it cheaper than this even after Thanksgiving, Christmas, Black Friday, Cyber Monday etc....

http://www.costco.com/Dell-XPS-8900-...100232616.html

$1,399.99 After $400 OFF

Dell XPS 8900 Desktop | Intel Core i7 | 2GB Graphics | Blu-ray Player | Windows 10 Dell Wireless-AC 1560 + Bluetooth® 4.0, HDMI

*Processor & Memory:*


Intel® Core i7-6700K Processor 4.0GHz
32GB DDR4 RAM
*Drives:*


2TB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive + 256GB Solid State Drive
Blu-ray Player (Reads BRD, Writes to DVD/CD)
*Operating System: *


Microsoft® Windows 10
*Graphics & Video:*


2GB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 Graphics
*Communications:*


Dell Wireless-AC 1560 + Bluetooth® 4.0
Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 Connector)
*Audio:*


Integrated 7.1 with Waves MaxxAudio® Processing
*Keyboard & Mouse:*


Dell Wired Multimedia Keyboard & 6-Button Laser Mouse
*Ports & Slots:*


6x USB 3.0
4x USB 2.0
HDMI
Multi-Media Card Reader
Display Port
Combination headphone / microphone jack
*Additional Information:*


Dimensions: 16.0" x 7.3" x 17.5"


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Small case, questionable PSU and mobo, questionable cooling....

NVIDIA GTX 2GB 960 has just been discontinued in lieu of a 4GB version....

That is the bottleneck in this system....

90 day return policy from date of purchase, probably 75 days after computer actually arrives.....

Return to any Costco store for 100% refund, including shipping fee, and no re-stocking fee....

Double your warranty by ordering with your credit card, and then registering the purchase....

New model, no reviews yet....

Can keep it until the last week in January 2016, if there is a problem return it, if not keep it....

Upgrade the GPU in a year....

Can Dell computer components be easily upgraded?

Used to be a problem in the past....

Still, it sounds like a smoking system for a casual gamer....

Only time and user reviews will tell....

No down side to purchase though when local return allowed after 75 days, for total purchase price including shipping cost....

If it works out of the box for 90 days without any problems and is great like the specs suggest than I keep it, if there are any problems then it gets returned....

Either way, no down side....


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

WinterDave said:


> Small case, questionable PSU and mobo, questionable cooling....
> 
> NVIDIA GTX 2GB 960 has just been discontinued in lieu of a 4GB version....
> 
> ...


Gonna be that way no matter what you get.. Still that is a good deal. I want to get one of these monitors next. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824025189


----------

